

The Sham of the Ages - surplusunit
http://advancedinsight.blogspot.com/2011/06/biggest-rip-off-in-history.html

======
kevinskii
_Listen kid with a film degree, no one in Hollywood gives a shit about your
short film about a kid with werewolf syndrome who finally accepts himself
through the help of a retarded child._

That actually sounds like a film I'd like to see.

~~~
surplusunit
Haha

